# Ruby Green + Obliquidens: Compatible?



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Are Haplochromis "ruby green" and Astatotilapia latifasicata ("zebra obliquidens") compatible (in terms of inbreeding and aggression) with each other? I'm considering changing my 55g to a Victorian biotope and I'm very fond of these two species.

If it's viable, what ratios would you recommend for each?


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Hi i would say yes, yu may plan to house them in a well planted tank with few rocks
xris


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

My 55 now has 8 Ruby Greens and 10 Zebra Obliquidens (and 3 bushynose). All are in the 1-to-3 inch range, and as fish grow, I may cut down on subdominant males, with a general goal of 2m/4-5f of each species.

The tank has rock piles and stands of hornwort, and I may add a little boiled driftwood as well (my water is too hard for it to affect parameters much).

Right now it's great - the addition of the Zebra Obliquidens means I now have 3 colored up Ruby Green males instead of 1


----------



## kuni (Nov 8, 2009)

Oh, and one other cool thing - Zebras, Rubies, and hornwort are all found in Lake Kyoga, so I've got a nice biotope thing going on.


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

:thumb: Enjoy
these are nice fishes to observe.
xris


----------

